# For espresso, how much worse is a Rhino than a good electric grinder?



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Greetings all! Obviously, I'm a noob. I want to get on the path of enlightenment, espresso-wise. Just so I know roughly what to expect, let's say that something posh like a Rancilio or a Super Jolly scores 10. What does a Rhino score? Just for espresso, I don't care about other methods.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I haven't used one but it'll be a massive ball ache using a hand grinder for espresso


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not bad at all Jeebsy

They stand up remarkably well

If you can handle grinding for 30-45 seconds then you'll be fine.

The grind size and consistency is pretty good. Better than the Porlex and Hario Ceramic Slim grinders that I own


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

So are you saying that if you ignore the time and effort of the grinding, the end result tastes as good as a machine costing ten times as much?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not exactly.

But, the grinder itself is a good accompaniment to a home espresso machine for those who cannot afford a decent electric grinder

It is better than many grinders 2-5 times its RRP

I don't think you would be able to tell the difference (taste-wise) on a manual grinder vs an electric grinder if the grind was dialled in properly


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's a septic at Coffeegeek saying that espresso from a hand grinder can never taste right, because of lost CO2



> hand grinders are very, very slow when grinding for espresso. Think two, three minutes to grind. Because immediate grinding is crucial to great espresso (ie, you should be brewing within 30-45 seconds after grinding), a lot of the coffee's stored Co2 is released from the grounds when using a hand grinder and patiently grinding enough to do a double shot


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nick H. said:


> Here's a septic at Coffeegeek saying that espresso from a hand grinder can never taste right, because of lost CO2


Hausgrind used to take me 40-45 seconds for an espresso 17g dose

Not three minutes .........

This whole clip isn't there minutes

Coffeegeek nonsense as far as the co2 bit I think


----------

